# CBT in Florida



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Anyone know of a CBT therapist in Central Florida?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sorry, I am not aware of anyone specifically, but you might try going through the University of Central Florida staff - ask if they know of anyone who specializes in IBS therapy specifically that would be in your area - or perhaps one on staff in this link may be of help: http://www.counseling.sdes.ucf.edu/staff.htmlGood luck in your search!


----------

